
Credit Suisse has deployed 20 robots within bank - jacinda
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-milken-conference-creditsuisse-idUSKBN17X2JC
======
jacinda
"Chin said although technology has allowed Credit Suisse to cut back and
middle office staff, headcount has remained flat because the bank has hired a
large number of programmers."

Interesting.

